# G-Body Interiors



## SiLvErReGaL

wassup homies

im tryin to get sum ideas for my cuttys interior....stock, custom, watever u got, post'em up


----------



## PICAZZO

*BEWARE.........* THIS IS A VERY SLOW MOVING SECTION


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

i aite trippin.....i havent started my interior...so i got nothin but time


----------



## creepin cutty

remake all ur trims and pannels outta concrete


----------



## creepin cutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 16 2007, 02:17 PM~7002795
> *remake all ur trims and pannels outta concrete
> *


  :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

WHAT YEAR IS YOUR REGAL I'M LOOKING INTO DIFFERENT THINGS FOR MY REGAL ALSO uffin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

nah, i have a cutty....


----------



## EazyE10286

It always looks best to keep it mainly stock looking with higher end materials ,but throw in some custom ideas here and there.


----------



## brn2ridelo

87 CUTTY STOCK AND CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 16 2007, 05:55 PM~7005148
> *87 CUTTY STOCK AND CLEAN ASS FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN DAT IS KLEAN AS FUCK!!! :0


----------



## uce84

Clean ass car :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

well here's my ride and da interior.....yall let me know wat i should do.....


----------



## Downtown

442... keep it stock


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Downtown_@Jan 16 2007, 08:32 PM~7006366
> *442... keep it stock
> *


its actually a Salon.....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Oops...barely noticed i posted da wrong pic....heres da RIGHT one....


----------



## teach

Mine in 83 GP.


----------



## brn2ridelo

KEEP IT STOCK BUT CHANGE THE MATERIAL TO LEATHER
AND DO A 3D ON THE DOORS AND MAYBE THE HEADLINER
JUST TO CHANGE THINGS UP A BIT


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 16 2007, 06:55 PM~7005148
> *87 CUTTY STOCK AND CLEAN ASS FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

T
T
T


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7004924
> *It always looks best to keep it mainly stock looking with higher end materials ,but throw in some custom ideas here and there.
> *



:thumbsup: 


Leather, can't go wrong with leather.


----------



## creepin cutty

i had a salon....ti'll i fiberglassed and painted just about everything lol


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 17 2007, 11:07 PM~7017517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine in 83 GP.
> *


WHAT ARE THOSE OUT OF?


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 19 2007, 09:15 AM~7029636
> *WHAT ARE THOSE OUT OF?
> *



THose are the stock seats that came with the car. The center console is also stock.


----------



## DYABLITO

THOSE ARE THOSE BIG BULKY BUCKET SEATS THAT COME IN G BODYS!?!


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 19 2007, 05:41 PM~7034552
> *THOSE ARE THOSE BIG BULKY BUCKET SEATS THAT COME IN G BODYS!?!
> *


Yeah they're the orginal seats. However they're a little different from the ones you normally see in g bodys. They are not as short and wide and the ones most g bodys have. Before these seats were wrapped they were just brown. I think I have only seen maybe 2 other cars with these types of seats in them. The headrest and shape of the seat is stock. It has not been modified.


----------



## GUNCRAZY

86 regal w gp seats custom center consol.


----------



## teach

I like that tweed look. I'm going to try and do something very similar with my 49.


----------



## PICAZZO

*THESE ARE GOING INTO MY REGAL, THEY WERE ORIGINALLY BROWN CLOTH
THEY HAVE BEEN SITTING FOR ALMOST A YEAR, BUT THEY ARE NEWLY DONE.*


----------



## wired61

i like that tweed look too,,,,looks clean.....


here is a few g-body interior ive done...








84' regal








the trunk matched,,,,before juice :biggrin: 
















some seats i did...









ill have to look for the rest :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT




----------



## arabretard

what kinda seats are those?? :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 22 2007, 11:06 AM~7053306
> *what kinda seats are those??  :0
> *


they look like regular g-body seats but with cadilliac button patterns...


----------



## I. K. Rico

they are :uh: here's his build topic... click here


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

T
T
T


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 2X ARND

86 regal/va./streetdreamz c.c./2X ARND








let me know what you think


----------



## 2X ARND

also has car club embroidered in the door panels, buick emblems embroidered in the head rest and floor mats.


----------



## LOWX732

what do you think of a black leather / gray tweed combo 

carpet black
dash painted black
center console painted black

doors like regal all black leather exceppt the top strip gray tweed

all pillars painted gray
monte carlo bucket seats ( backs are black leather fronts are gray tweed with the centers black leather )

thats my idea ... i also have custom gray guages


----------



## 2X ARND

I HAVE NEVER SEEN THE LEATHER AND TWEED COMBO, IT WOULD BE SOMETHING DIFFERENT.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 2X ARND_@Apr 7 2007, 07:22 PM~7640106
> *86 regal/va./streetdreamz c.c./2X ARND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think
> *



that looks like factory style minus the pillow tops. I like that.


----------



## nocaddydaddy




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 2X ARND

ACTUALLY IT IS ALL FACTORY WITH THE PILLOW TOPS, ITS ALL ORIGINAL WITH COLOR......


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

ANY MORE REGALS? LET US KNOW WHO DID THEMS~OR IF YA DID THEM YASELF~
THANKS~


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Leather sounds like a good idea.


----------



## uce84




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BOXCHEV

> _Originally posted by GUNCRAZY_@Jan 20 2007, 05:06 AM~7038210
> *86 regal w gp seats custom center consol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Best in here.*


----------



## REALTALK

this is one gangsta ass topic


----------



## youngdeezy

*I made my 1st custom console for my ride and i took out the cutty seats and dropped in some 89 firebird bucket seats in the front. i noticed that the sport cars sites seem to have more options when it comes to buying online upholstery kits*


----------



## DJSickness

What up this is some interior that came with my regal when i baught it it wasnt all in there. the that i bought it from is a club member and when he baught it it had towncar seats in it and gucci print on the pannels but its all nasty lookin now i want some stock pannels and some nice seats that will fit I really like the black rag job thats tight so if you like it or can help me out i would be greatful


----------



## LOWX732

anyone know where i can get a cheap but good looking steering wheel .. it dont gotta be grant and not wood grain .. i want gray and black


----------



## LOWLAC91

this is my homies int.


----------



## LOWLAC91

sorry about that


----------



## uce84

looks good


----------



## shortydoowop138

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 19 2007, 07:28 PM~7731607
> *anyone know where i can get a cheap but good looking steering wheel .. it dont gotta be grant and not wood grain .. i want gray and black
> *


try the local parts store or the radio shop that's close to you


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 21 2007, 11:18 PM~7049700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now THATS nice


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

NE1ELSE?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Greenteam

weres the glass pics?? wrapped is nice, but glass is real nice


----------



## dittylopez

Those interiors are the shit! At least for the most part. Very inspiring. One day I'll be able to hit mine up. Awesome work.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 21 2007, 10:18 PM~7049700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really want sumthing like this....but black leather......


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@May 31 2007, 10:21 PM~8020646
> *i really want sumthing like this....but black leather......
> *


Go to the junk yard and look for el dorados. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@May 25 2007, 08:09 PM~7980492
> *weres the glass pics?? wrapped is nice, but glass is real nice
> *


IDID THE GLASS
SAMMY'S 83 INTERIOR 21K~REGALSONLYMOBB


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## THEREGAL

here is the way mine sat, never finished, now goin in a different direction


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 6 2007, 11:23 AM~8053185
> *here is the way mine sat, never finished, now goin in a different direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT HAPPEN THAT THIN1/8 SPECTRUM BREAK ON YA?
ITS TOO THIN NOT FEELIN TH EGREEN SPECTRUM WITH THE GRAY DASH SO WHAT DID YA DECIDE ON NEXT??


----------



## THEREGAL

ive never had it break on me, i am gonna rebuild thae dash and changed my colors ill post pics when imake some progress on it


----------



## ski187ttle

what kind of bucket seats can i put in my cutlass?


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## ridenlow84

Here is mine its a lil dirty but trust me its been cleaned up


----------



## havoc85"

BLACK W/GREY DIAMOND STITCH OLD SCHOOL



















IMG]http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa66/havoc85_photo/untitled-9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## havoc85"




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Jun 14 2007, 05:10 PM~8105468
> *what kind of bucket seats can i put in my cutlass?
> *


ANything you want, I got Monte swivels in mine, wrapped stock to look like it's allways been there.. You can put anything you want in there bro. Just figure out how and do it..


----------



## uce84




----------



## juicedinsanta12

check out my interior, i did everything but the seats, center consule, and top half of my door panels. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry8330801


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 u all make me wont to start on mine :biggrin: looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## juicedinsanta12




----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 13 2007, 09:30 PM~7687480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

aint that some bullshit.... i thought i had an original idea.
did you do the door panels like that too?


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 25 2007, 05:10 PM~8390499
> *
> 
> aint that some bullshit.... i thought i had an original idea.
> did you do the door panels like that too?
> *



no


----------



## 81cutty

my rear view mirror :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## hombre714

nice stuf here mang


----------



## bluethunder81




----------



## 84 2 dr cut

what year caddy seats are being used in these cars?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 11 2007, 04:21 AM~8527114
> *my rear view mirror :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont get into an accident,t hat shit will go through ur head :0


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 11:02 AM~8588541
> *dont get into an accident,t hat shit will go through ur head :0
> *



i know huh :0


----------



## Greenteam

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8390392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


leather or vinyl? whats the brand name and colour name


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

IM LOVING THIS REGAL ABOUT MY POST...GREAT JOB ON THE INTERIOR THAT SHIT KICKS ASS ! ! !


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Aug 21 2007, 04:39 AM~8603740
> *leather or vinyl? whats the brand name and colour name
> *


vinyl!!!! looks feels and even smells like leather ha ha, dont know the info bt i could get it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE




----------



## WGCMIKE




----------



## that_loco

:0


----------



## Greenteam

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Aug 21 2007, 01:33 PM~8607553
> *vinyl!!!!  looks feels and even smells like leather ha ha, dont know the info bt i could get it for ya :biggrin:
> *


ya please if you can


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8390392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regalrida

been a long time since i had one.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## jabo.

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8390392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All that needs now is a wood shifter knob to match the wheel.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

this is my shit im doing it over cus its a daily
<center>






























</center>


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 18 2007, 01:10 AM~7018880
> *KEEP IT STOCK BUT CHANGE THE MATERIAL TO LEATHER
> AND DO A 3D ON THE DOORS AND MAYBE THE HEADLINER
> JUST TO CHANGE THINGS UP A BIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love a clean stock interior.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 18 2007, 12:10 AM~7018880
> *KEEP IT STOCK BUT CHANGE THE MATERIAL TO LEATHER
> AND DO A 3D ON THE DOORS AND MAYBE THE HEADLINER
> JUST TO CHANGE THINGS UP A BIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 25 2007, 03:51 PM~8390392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 17 2007, 08:22 PM~8812987
> *this is my shit im doing it over cus its a daily
> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </center>
> *


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

[/quote]


hell yea this what I like!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

bad ass interior


----------



## BLACK79REGAL

79 regal


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## naptownregal

Here are a couple pics. I did this shit in 03 and the car has been setting sinse 04. I have the back seat out getting repaired and all the trim is getting wrapped no more paint :biggrin: The dash will be wrapped last and dakota digital will be put in.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

lovin the interiors uffin: keep the ideas comin


----------



## Olds_Killer

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8390392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## down79

my 79 still needs some work but im almost there


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jun 5 2007, 08:08 PM~8049934
> *IDID THE GLASS
> SAMMY'S 83 INTERIOR 21K~REGALSONLYMOBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post more pics of the rear deck speakers! im tryin to get an idea of how they look


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS




----------



## 78paco




----------



## capone530

thats a nice fukin fire extingwisher u got there fuk where do u get those?


----------



## BgLoCoTe

TTT


----------



## 619lowrider

ANY NEW PICS ?????


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91+Apr 21 2007, 05:44 PM~7743829-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is my homies int.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWLAC91_@Apr 21 2007, 05:46 PM~7743837
> *sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 25 2010, 04:10 PM~19419412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww man.....this is beautiful......


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm new to the car thing, just wondering what other seats i can use on my 86 monte ls, thanks for any help


----------



## normie_pheeny

*Before*


























*After*


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 27 2009, 10:17 AM~15796491
> *I love a clean stock interior.
> *


x2


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

shitty pic of mine


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 30 2011, 05:36 PM~20455387
> *i'm new to the car thing, just wondering what other seats i can use on my 86 monte ls,  thanks for any help
> *


I used some 88 Camaro Seats in mine and had them recovered in leather


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@May 5 2011, 11:03 PM~20494595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shitty pic of mine
> *


Nice dash swap :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 5 2011, 07:36 AM~20489250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 6 2011, 09:58 PM~20500782
> *I used some 88 Camaro Seats in mine and had them recovered in leather
> *



thanks


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 5 2011, 08:36 AM~20489250
> *Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lots of detail it looks sweet


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 7 2011, 03:16 PM~20503674
> *Nice dash swap :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn there some nice interiors in here. I'd like to get my hands on a nice stock blue 60/40 bench seat and the rear seat too. It just might cost a grip to ship them bitches. I just think a car would be funner to cruise if the seats were more comfortable. My seats now are buckets but the foam is a little worn so the comfort isn't really there too much.


----------

